# معاجة حرارية



## محمود داوود (1 يوليو 2007)

ما هى المعالجة الحرارية المناسبة لخامة تروس مصنعة من 42cr mo4:55:


----------



## Dr. M. Ramadan (1 يوليو 2007)

Dear Mohmoud

For This type of steel 42CrMo4 there are two methods
full Hardening and Induction Hardening depend on the
Application of this gears


----------

